# Question about OPI My Private Jet



## toby_is_cute (Jun 21, 2008)

I just got this color today after seeing swatches of it and seeing it on some nails online. I thought it was a grayish blackish color with rainbow glitter. I used it today and the glitter is silver, not rainbow. I held it into the light, went outside and it just look silver. Anyone else have this color?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 21, 2008)

I do... It has holographic shimmer... so, yes- rainbow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 how many coats did you apply? I looks the best with 3 I would say. HTH


----------



## happythermia (Jun 21, 2008)

Weird!  Mine is a rainbow holo:


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 21, 2008)

UGH!! That pic is so beautiful! That is why I am so pissed! I applied 3 coats. Its only on my toes right now so I keep lifting my leg up an examining it. I'm going to try my fingers later.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, try it on your hands.. it's hard to see your toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wait for it to dry in between the coats.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, it's holographic. I think I do 2 coats with a ridgefiller underneath.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok you guys I just did my fingers and I can see the rainbow. But I look at my toes and they just look silver. Weird. Anyway, I do really like this color. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 24, 2008)

You can also try it over a really black (Cream) nail polish.. it looks gorgeous


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jun 26, 2008)

I've found the rainbow effect looks best with three coats, or two coats with black underneath, and no top coat.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

I used 3 coats in my tutorial:  http://specktra.net/f191/fertile-tutorial-72011/
I also love the color so much i painted a picture frame with it and put my barbie loves mac postcard in it.  It definitely has rainbow sparkles in it.   You might even try a black black nailpolish under it so you don't have to do so many coats.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 6, 2008)

this has to be the best nail colour ever. I put 3 coats on and yes I get a rainbow of shimmer in the sun light. Inside under normal lights the rainbow is not as brilliant.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey!
I just want to let you know that there are two versions of My Private Jet. One is more holo than then other, so be sure to check well before purchasing them.  Some gals online had the same problem and it turns out they fell on a bad batch.


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2008)

Was this a LE shade?


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Was this a LE shade?_

 
Yes, it came out last year with the Night Brights Collection.


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 8, 2008)

Gosh if it's a LE shade from last year I wonder why the small salon I get them from has LOADS on the display?


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_Gosh if it's a LE shade from last year I wonder why the small salon I get them from has LOADS on the display?_

 
Congratulations! You've found a "dusty"! A dusty is basically a nail salon or nail store that carries nps that are so old they're starting to gather dust! 
The nail salon you're talking about is probably late in receiving collections, as well as sending old ones back to the company. Anyway, consider yourself lucky, you have chances of finding some LE shades that are $$$$ on Ebay.


----------



## user79 (Oct 9, 2008)

It looks like a really fun, party nailpolish. Good for going out to the club.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Congratulations! You've found a "dusty"! A dusty is basically a nail salon or nail store that carries nps that are so old they're starting to gather dust! 
The nail salon you're talking about is probably late in receiving collections, as well as sending old ones back to the company. Anyway, consider yourself lucky, you have chances of finding some LE shades that are $$$$ on Ebay._

 
Right. And, consider the fact that women who frequent nail salons are the last ones to really buy colors because they rely on other people for services. So, a nail salon would be the first place I would generally look for a discontinued color.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 11, 2008)

I found My Private Jet from a Department store yesterday and it is raunbow holo.


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Oct 11, 2008)

I LOVE this color and couldn't find it anywhere here in Vegas so I bought mine on EBAY. I will try 3 coats but even using 2, I see the rainbow effect. LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 11, 2008)

I just picked this up at a local beauty supply.  It is gorgeous!


----------



## ch33tah (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Congratulations! You've found a "dusty"! A dusty is basically a nail salon or nail store that carries nps that are so old they're starting to gather dust! 
The nail salon you're talking about is probably late in receiving collections, as well as sending old ones back to the company. Anyway, consider yourself lucky, you have chances of finding some LE shades that are $$$$ on Ebay._

 

lol that's funny. it's a pretty good salon here too,

im going to buy a few more of my private jet then. didnt know it was a limited edition!


----------



## retail_therapy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine has holographic shimmer. I love this so much, I am on my 2nd bottle already.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 13, 2008)

I layer mine over black np to preserve the MPJ. I do one coat black an one coat MPJ, and I get holographic shimmer right away. IMO, it's better to to layer than to do 3 coats of MPJ.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww so it's not permanent? I want it


----------

